# Chailly Mahler II



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi all,

What do we think of Chailly's second Mahler cycle with the Leipzig Gewandhaus? The professional reviews certainly seem to be praiseworthy without necessarily catapulting it into the top leagues, though I'm always a little skeptical of Chailly reviews nowadays because no one seems to be able to say anything less than exaltatory. 

I was never the biggest fan of Chailly's cycle with the Concertgebouw - love the Concertgebouw sound, obviously, but Chailly was often a little slow and draggy? For example, the first movement of the 7th, the first movement of the 9th and the finale of the 2nd. Now, though, his tempi in Mahler have apparently quickened, much as in so much other repertoire to great effect (Beethoven, Brahms).

I haven't been able to hear the cycle, because it's only on DVD and not available on either Youtube or other streaming platforms. Any opinions? I'm especially curious on what you think of his 9th, given most people's loyalty to recordings of old (Walter, Klemps, Barbirolli, Karajan)!

Russell

Just a disclaimer - I'm more a transparent, controlled Mahler kind of person, so Abbado and Kubelik are my favourites in Mahler, though not Boulez, whose controlled climaxes are a little irritating to me. In terms of drama, I do like Mehta's Mahler 2nd with Vienna and Solti's Mahler 8th, though the rubato/tempo-shifty drama of a Bernstein or a Tennstedt is often not for me.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I had heard a Tenth with the RCO that I thought I liked (he did for the second movement what to my mind was what Lopez-Cobos did for the fourth movement). So when Tower Records went defunct I got a good deal on his RCO cycle. And one by one, as I went through them, I was less than overwhelmed. And gave the set away.


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

I think his 10th was okay, but mainly because there was no other really excellent version? I've never been a big fan of completions of the 10th, though. Don't think they can really live up to the other symphonies. 

Yeah, because I don't think he sustains the slow tempi he chooses well! Plus, if one really wants the sound of the Concertgebouw, I think Haitink's 80s Kerstmatinee recordings are more than superb.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Chailly seems to be really interested in creating beautiful sounds, getting the phrasing exactly right, working out details in the score rather than finding the drama and pushing the Adrenalin. I like the RCO set - it sounds great - and it's a good second set, not a top choice for me. But then along came the Brahms set, which deserves all the accolades it got. It really is fantastic. 

So then I spent the money and tried the Blu Ray 9th - it's a stunner! The sound, conducting, playing...it's breathtaking. But not being too much into concert videos I haven't picked up the rest - I'll wait until there's a cheap boxed set without the goofy paintings!


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes I think his Brahms is fantastic as well! It really brings life to the music, which can easily become stodgy in some recordings.

Also, in case anyone is interested: 




The audio of the Mahler 9th is available!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've not heard them all but the 1st and 2nd performances are superb (I borrowed them). I would love to have these accounts in lossless / mp3 so I could really give them a good listen at home.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Interesting, I was unaware of this second cycle. I can only find blu ray issues online on a small label at very high prices. At this time Nelsons succeeded Chailly in Leipzig and next year, a Mahler festival is planned in Leipzig, where Chailly is not present. 

I always liked Chailly's Mahler in Amsterdam, but he is not straight on top of my list. As time goes by, I think that entire Mahler cycles are never ideal. The RCO box however IMO remains a reliable basis for each new Mahler discovery. 

Of the new boys in town, I like Jurowsky and Roth. And the recording of Mahler 6 by the BPO and Petrenko is very interesting as well. I am a big Mahler fan, but I notice that I don't need to hear each new cycle. And so I will pass on this one.


----------

